# 11 weeks- Sandy



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sandy looks so cute, soft, and fluffy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a doll! She looks just like Beau as a puppy, but with slightly darker ears.

Here's Beau at about 4-5 months. See what I mean? They could be sibs:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I see from your new pictures, is Sandy a white and apricot parti?

Is Beau?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

oh my... so cute


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

petitpie said:


> I see from your new pictures, is Sandy a white and apricot parti?
> 
> Is Beau?


I'm not sure about Sandy, but Beau's "50/50 bar" coloring pattern is typical for apricots and creams. True apricots seem to hold their color better; Beau is a cream and as a puppy he had the typical apricot highlights on his ears, legs, and a wide stripe down his back. As you can see in his avatar, Beau's highlights all faded by the time he was 18 months, leaving him almost pure white. That's pretty typical for creams.

Sandy looks like more of a true apricot to me. Some of them actually get darker over time; others fade like Beau did. It's a fun show any way it goes!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my she is gorgeous!!! Looks just like Sunny did as a pup, too! What a sweetheart. Great shots, too.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

She does look like Beau :0) (a good thing! he's a beauty!).

She is apricot as far as I know. Her daddy look like a cream apricot and her mom a deeper red apricot. Toward her rear she has darker roots so she may get darker? but her neck hair is very light. I don't mind if she goes all cream though orginally I wanted a darker apricot..as soon as I saw her daddy I said "oo I like" . 

Her ears are red though so it's kinda funny.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess this means that cream/apricots can't be "partis"? lol

Sandy and Beau are both adorable!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg. Omg! She is DARLING! Such a sweet, cute little face!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

petitpie said:


> I guess this means that cream/apricots can't be "partis"? lol
> 
> Sandy and Beau are both adorable!


That's actually a good question. It appears they can. There are a couple of images on the Angelfire site.


----------

